# Übungen für Anfänger?



## Delta458 (29. Apr 2007)

Habe gerade mit Java angefangen und wollte euch fragen wo es Übungen zu Java für Anfänger gibt?
Kennt ihr gute Links? 

Bitte keine Links zu Tutorials, die kenne ich alle schon  
Jetzt brauche ich Übungen die für Anfänger angepasst sind!

Für alle nützlichen Ratschläge bin ich euch sehr dankbar,
Delta


----------



## zuro (29. Apr 2007)

Hi schau doch mal bei Unis oder Schulen bzw. auf deren Seiten von Informatik z.B. http://www.informatik.uni-koeln.de/old-ls_speckenmeyer/teaching/JAVA/index.html
http://www.bs.informatik.uni-siegen.de/www/lehre/ss06/ei2/index_html
http://java.rrzn.uni-hannover.de/tkji/javakurs/uebungen/index.html
vielleicht ist ja was dabei 

mfg
zuro


----------



## unknown_member (1. Mai 2007)

Aufgabe:

Erstelle ein Java-Konsolen-Programm, in dem man zwei Zahlen angeben kann, die dann addiert werden!




In meinem Tutorial sind auch ein paar Aufgaben drin, vllt ist da auch was für dich dabei.
 :arrow: http://freenet-homepage.de/java-forum/tutorials/thread_250336/Konsolen-Tutorial.pdf


----------

